# Lowndes County Report



## creekhunter (Nov 11, 2005)

How about you Lowndes County hunters? Anyone seeing anything? 

We've not seen any big bucks on our farm yet. My boys killed 3-smaller bucks (3-point, 4-point, and 6-point). 

Got photos of 2-nice bucks (8-point and 10-point) on deer cameras, but haven't seen them while hunting.

Let's hear from some other Lowndes hunters.


----------



## Hawire (Nov 11, 2005)

Killed an 8pt opening day, saw 5 does the next Sat.,took one of them. Only saw one doe last Sat. Took off work today and saw 7 does,tool one of them. Not bad for only sitting in the stand 4 times. Sat the longest this year today,9:45. The deer are starting to move.


----------



## Hawire (Nov 12, 2005)

11-12-05

Saw 5 does and a spike,left about 9 :30. The does were just wondering around. The spike came in with his nose to the ground,then he found the Code Blue I had put out. He walked away in the direction of a scrape line that's in some planted pines .


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 12, 2005)

*This morning's hunt*

My son and I just knew this was the morning for the big buck! Nice and cool and no dogs barking.  

Then about 7:25 a.m. my son texted me on the cell phone to say a group of pulpwooders have pulled up with all their tractors and chainsaws and started to cut down the planted pines next to our farm! He gets out of the stand and heads back to the farm house. 

I stay seated deep in the woods near the creek. Then about 8:00 a.m. the construction workers start-up the hydraulic concrete busters on the nearby bridge they are re-building! It just can't get much worse can it?

No deer are seen by us. I understand a nearby neighbor got a nice 10-point this past week. Another neighbor spotted a pack of coyotes chasing a doe. I would just about as soon shoot coyotes as deer.  

We'll try it again this afternoon. Who knows what may happen today? Maybe a parade will come marching thru the woods!


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 19, 2005)

*Bucks Chasing does!*

My son and I hunted this morning and evening. At 8:05 a.m. this morning, I saw a very large and mature buck with a head full of antlers chasing a mature does. She was running wide-open and he was only about 25-yards behind. They were going too fast for me to get a shot thru the heavy cover in the creek bottom. My son was hunting the edge of a field about 200-yards from me. I texed messaged him on our cell phones that the doe and buck were headed his way. He texted back that he was watching two smaller bucks and a doe on the edge of the field. He never saw the big buck.

This evening, my son took a long shot at a 6 or 7-point buck with an injured leg. He apparently missed the buck, as we found no blood and the buck ran as if it was not hit. He said it started running on the injured leg when the 7mm-08 barked! He also let walk 4-does and a large buck that he couldn't get a shot at.  I almost walked into a deer of some type in the field when I went to help him look for his missed deer. It was not 20-yards from me when it ran off across the field. 

The deer are moving and may be coming into rut! We'll be going again in the morning and I'll let you know what we see.


----------



## Whitetailer (Nov 20, 2005)

*creekhunter*

Go get em......

Sounds like this is it!!!      Is the weather cool/cold???

I have two guys going up this weekend.

Good luck, hope that big one slows down for you.


             Whitetailer........

My son and I will be up to hunt in a mere 25 days 11 hours and 41 minutes...............................


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 21, 2005)

My son and I hunted Sunday morning and evening and saw nothing! Temperature warmed back-up to low 50's Sunday morning and it was cloudy and humid. It was not cold, but not hot either. No dogs barking, no excavators working, no bridge building, no pulpwooders working, and very quiet. It seemed to be the perfect morning but, no deer movement. 

I spoke with my deer processer. He said he had several nice bucks brought-in Saturday morning, but only a doe and a small buck Sunday morning. They just weren't moving like they were Saturday morning, he said.

It's been raining since Sunday afternoon and weather is supposed to get cold again tonight (43) and 33 tomorrow night. The rest of this week should be perfect for the rut!


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 25, 2005)

*Is it already over?*

I have nothing but bad news regarding my hunting trips. We are seeing nothing! No deer, no turkeys, no scrapes.  Our hunting trips are being ruined by pulpwooders, trucks riding thru adjacent property, excavators, bull dozers, and bridge building. This afternoon, the property owner's children across the highway decided to target shoot their guns between 5:30 - 6:00 p.m. It sounded like a war.

Our deer have pretty much gone nocturnal with all the disturbances. This year is going to be bad for us until all of this construction is over. 

I hope you other guys are having better luck.


----------



## Whitetailer (Nov 30, 2005)

*creekhunter*

I've been there.  Last year I got in a stand way down in the most remote area of my property.   Just after first light I heard what sounded like a big fan turn on.  Well shortly after that I realized it was one of those huge chippers.  It was across the river, but sounded like I was parked next to an aircraft carrier.   We also have neighbors at two ends of our property shooting in the late afternoon.  

Will you be hunting this weekend on the new moon?  Seems liked there will be only a couple of cold days...

There will be one guy at my property from the 3rd for a week.   I will be up Dec. 16 - 20th.

Question...    On your property do you have any thick area that you mow lanes or paths just so you can see distance?  My landwoner is going to lend me a mower to cut some trails in the thick stuff.  I guess since my prpoerty is so wet most of the time weeds and brush just grow aggressivly.

                   Whitetailer.............


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 30, 2005)

Whitetailer:

Yes, we will be hunting this weekend. 

Yes, we have areas that I mow with my bushhog for shooting lanes. I also plan to excavate some really thick stuff after hunting season ends.

I'll keep this board informed on our sightings.


----------



## Slayer (Nov 30, 2005)

*love hearing any stories about deer hunting in lowndes county...*

that is where I spent my entire youth.....grew up in Hahira and loved every minute of my "growing" up years there...


I would like to ask a question....and I am probably wrong on this subject.....but....isn't it illegal to use your phones(text messaging) while hunting????  especially if using them to inform another hunter .....

would this not fall under "using electronic devices for the taking of game".....

please trust me when I say that I am not trying to start a huge debate with this item, I am just looking for some clarification on the subject


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 30, 2005)

Slayer:

I have no idea whether this would fall under the section you are referring to and had not given it any thought.

I think it would be difficult to enforce, but just to keep everyone happy and to make sure we are not breaking any game laws, we are going to refrain from text messaging while we hunt in the future. 

Honestly, by the time you text another hunter and they receive the message and reply, the deer is long gone anyway. Besides, it's hard to watch for deer movement and type text on that little bity keypad at the same time. 

Good hunting!


----------



## Slayer (Nov 30, 2005)

*moving right along....*

which area of Lowndes County/Valdosta are yall from....and which part of the County are yall hunting?????


After running over almost every inch of that county for 25 years, I knewthat place like the back of my hand.....


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 30, 2005)

Slayer:

I live in Valdosta and own property in both North East Lowndes and South Berrian County.


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 2, 2005)

*Bobcats*

Hunted the last hour of Thursday afternoon and had two bobcats come out of the woods behind my stand. Watched them for about 45-minutes. They stalked a mature doe in the clover field, but never tried to attack her. I think they knew she was way too big for them to take. When they got a little too close for comfort, she took off. That is all I saw.

My son and I will hunt again in the morning. Should be a good day with the cool weather!


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 2, 2005)

*Creekhunter*

Now that in itself is a good day on stand.  Those Bobcts are beautiful animals.  

             Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 2, 2005)

Whitetailer:

I agree. I really enjoyed the afternoon. I love watching wild animals react to each other and to other wildlife. The smaller bobcat played cat and mouse with the larger one for a while. I think the larger one may have been the mother of the smaller one. They were really kind of comical, the way they pounced on everything. They jumped way up in the air and I never could figure out what they were trying to catch in the field. Everytime a bird flew within a few feet of them, they prepared to swat at it. It was a great hunt.


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 5, 2005)

*creekhunter*

once I was sitting in a ladderstand in my river bottom.  I could see a good bit of the river.  Some motion caught my eye and it was two otters.  They played and slithered over logs and each other for ten minutes and they were gone.  I was totally consumed in watching them as they played and they made no sound at all.  I do not remember if I saw a deer, but I walked out of the woods with a smile on my face.

                        Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 5, 2005)

No deer seen by me Saturday. My son saw a doe Saturday morning. I saw a small doe at 5:50 p.m. yesterday. It walked under my stand and even looked directly up at me. I froze and it went about it's business. Watched it for 10-minutes. Overall, deer movement has slowed at our farm.


----------



## Buckshot2001 (Dec 5, 2005)

I hunt Lanier/Echols/and Part of Clinch. I hunted from last wed, til sunday. Wed. I killed a doe with my bow. I saw her and earlier that afternoon I saw a big button buck. Probably 100 lbs. We ran dogs thurs-sun and the deer moved very little. We had a good weekend though.


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 12, 2005)

*creekhunter*

Hey, I don't like all this silence..... What is going on?  It looks like chance of rain and warmer this weekend.  Son and I will be up thursday night late and hunt four days.  I suppose the leaves are mostly off the trees.  I plan on mowing some lanes and reclaiming areas between pines and sloughs.  One of my guys was up and said there was a lot of sign, said he saw several fresh scrapes.  


                                Whitetailer..............................


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 12, 2005)

*Whitetailer*

We see does and small bucks here and there, but no large bucks. Once again, I've accepted that next year will be better for us at our farm. The bridge will be completed, the landowner next to us should be finished with the heavy equipment work, and the pulpwooders should have all of the pinetrees cut down on his land.

Nice bucks have been killed all around our farm, but we just haven't seen them this year. I've got pictures of them moving at night though!

My son is coming from Atlanta to hunt Thursday - Saturday, so maybe we will get lucky.  Good luck to you and your son!


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 14, 2005)

*creekhunter*

Yeah,  My intensity does not go down, but my expectations do this time of year!  Although, there are usually a few doe in esterous in December on my land and that is what keeps me going.  By the way, has the river come up recently?  I looked at the river site on the net anid it seems to have come up a couple of feet this week.

Good luck this weekend!!!

                       Whitetailer

P.S.  I'm leaving tomorrow, pick up son and be in camp late tomorrow night..... talk at ya next week.


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 15, 2005)

Whitetailer:

Yes, the rivers are coming up. Not flooded, but about 2-feet higher. 

We hunted this morning, but had to get out of the stands about 8:15, because of the rain. We heard a couple of deer walking before daylight. We plan to hunt this afternoon, if the rain stops.

Good luck!


----------

